# How can I change the startup-folder in terminal?



## ogg (Feb 11, 2003)

hi folks,

another question:
I want to change the startup-folder in osx using the terminal. how can I do that?

thanks for all help, macosx.com I think is the greatest OS X Forum I now...


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 11, 2003)

You can change your home in NetInfo, which will also change your startup directory in the terminal.

Alternately, you can add a *cd* command to your .*cshrc file or .bashrc file, whichever is applicable to your configuration.

For instance, to default to the root level of your boot hard disk:
echo "cd /" >> ~/.cshrc
Or you can add it manually to the applicable shell initialization file with a text editor of your choice.


----------



## chabig (Feb 11, 2003)

I think he means he wants to change the startup disk in terminal. I don't know how to do that.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 11, 2003)

Which is it, ogg? Do you want to change your start directory in the terminal, or do you want to choose your system installation folder via the command line?


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Feb 12, 2003)

the command is called "bless"
You can read the man pages for the details but it should appear something like this...

EXAMPLES
   FOLDER MODE
     To bless a volume with only Mac OS 9:

           bless -folder9 "/Volumes/Mac OS 9/System Folder" -bootBlocks
 To bless a volume with only Mac OS X or Darwin, and create the BootX

 bless -folder "/Volumes/Mac OS X/System/Library/CoreServices" -bootinfo "/Volumes/Mac OS X/usr/standalone/ppc/bootx.bootinfo"

     To set a volume containing both Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X to be the active volume:

bless -folder "/Volumes/Mac OS/System/Library/CoreServices" -folder9 "/Volumes/Mac OS/System Folder" -bootBlocks -setOF


----------



## ogg (Feb 13, 2003)

sorry, i have been away for some time. thanks to all replys, i meaned cheanging via terminal.

thanks to all!


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogg _
> *sorry, i have been away for some time. thanks to all replys, i meaned cheanging via terminal.
> 
> thanks to all! *



that's exactly what I posted does..  
It uses the terminal to change the active startup disk


----------



## ogg (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah it runs! thanks a lot!


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Feb 13, 2003)

Awesome,  I'm glad that worked for you.  That command has saved me quite a bit of time in the past.


----------

